# Wizer - is it on or is it off



## lurker (25 Nov 2009)

Is misery guts here today? 8-[ 

If he does not answer I'm assuming his Op has finally taken place and he is quiet for a change & not thinking about what :tool: to buy next.

Hope all goes well Tom


----------



## bodgermatic (25 Nov 2009)

Yep, good luck with the butchers!


----------



## Daven (25 Nov 2009)

Hope it goes well for you Tom

Dave


----------



## Philly (25 Nov 2009)

Good luck, Tom!
Philly


----------



## head clansman (25 Nov 2009)

hi all

I PMd him yesterday , he did say a bed was still available to him today but was expecting it to still to go **** up , i seem to remember from earlier posts it was to be an early op , maybe that explains the quietness enjoy while we still got time till he come round sshhh :wink: :lol: com on tom wakey wakey but that nurse down .hc :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeepBlue (25 Nov 2009)

Good luck mate  

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## xy mosian (25 Nov 2009)

All the best Tom  

Speedy return to working wood.


xy


----------



## Mike.C (25 Nov 2009)

Good luck Tom.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Smudger (25 Nov 2009)

head clansman":1q00ed1n said:


> hi all
> 
> I PMd him yesterday , he did say a bed was still available to him today but was expecting it to still to go **** up:



They're not doing his **** as well, are they?

If you can read this, Tom - good luck and best wishes.


----------



## studders (25 Nov 2009)

Smudger":2ce7slzn said:


> If you can read this, Tom - good luck and best wishes.



Surely even he hasn't got his laptop with him in the operating room? :lol:


----------



## Smudger (25 Nov 2009)

How much do you want to bet?


----------



## DeepBlue (25 Nov 2009)

studders":3gqhdpio said:


> Smudger":3gqhdpio said:
> 
> 
> > If you can read this, Tom - good luck and best wishes.
> ...



I think by now he's become one with the forum


----------



## Jake (25 Nov 2009)

I assume the operation is to hardwire him into the forum?


----------



## StevieB (25 Nov 2009)

> I assume the operation is to hardwire him into the forum



Depends if the nurse asked him if he wanted to take the little red pill and be at one with the matrix or the little blue pill and return to his previous existence I guess. If you are reading this - are you any good at Kung Fu suddenly Wizer?

All the best!

Steve


----------



## frugal (25 Nov 2009)

studders":cl7wdhuw said:


> Smudger":cl7wdhuw said:
> 
> 
> > If you can read this, Tom - good luck and best wishes.
> ...



Of course he hasn't, he needs the power supply for the lathe 

Good luck Tom.


----------



## RogerS (25 Nov 2009)

StevieB":2fnnxjbx said:


> > I assume the operation is to hardwire him into the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, you mean to stiffen his resolve?

Good luck, Tom.


----------



## Mike.C (25 Nov 2009)

I have just spoken to him, and apparently while having his op they decided that because he was so brave they were going to give him a new tool, but now he is a bit upset because he cannot find a nurse who is willing to help him him play around with it. :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## newt (25 Nov 2009)

He did post in hand tools around mid day.


----------



## jlawrence (25 Nov 2009)

LOL.
I hope it all went ok for him.

He must be a bit special if he actually got an op on the day he was supposed to have it - I can't imagine that happens very often.


----------



## Racers (25 Nov 2009)

Hi,

What's the slap-head-back-winger having done? hair implants :wink: 

Pete

p.s. good luck wizer


----------



## lurker (25 Nov 2009)

jlawrence":ugek8ixc said:


> LOL.
> I hope it all went ok for him.
> 
> He must be a bit special if he actually got an op on the day he was supposed to have it - I can't imagine that happens very often.



IIRC its been cancelled so many times he had lost faith in it ever happening. 
So far from being special he has had his usual bad luck and the boy could he give Joanha (sp.) a run for his money in the luck stakes!


----------



## lurker (25 Nov 2009)

Racers":253uejnd said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's the slap-head-back-winger having done? hair implants :wink:
> 
> ...



He is having his lower vertebrae fused. 

He was going to have implants at same time, but I told him yours were not very successful and you could still see the join.


----------



## slimshady (25 Nov 2009)

I hope all is well.
NHS, for all there faults, still do an amazing job, especially the nurses.


Slimshady/Alex.


----------



## Digit (25 Nov 2009)

> NHS, for all there faults, still do an amazing job, especially the nurses.



Don't they! And all the best mate.

Roy.


----------



## Racers (25 Nov 2009)

Hi. Lurker

They took at the sides o/k. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Nov 2009)

Hope all has gone well Tom. :wink:


----------



## Philly (25 Nov 2009)

Guess he must have gone in - its the longest he's been away from the forum for a long time :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Doug B (25 Nov 2009)

Philly":1hhefk2u said:


> Guess he must have gone in - its the longest he's been away from the forum for a long time :wink:
> Philly




Do you think he`s gone "cold Turkey" yet =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## johnf (25 Nov 2009)

Did they use a dewalt cordless or mains power SDS 

Hope all is well Tom


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Nov 2009)

Racers":2nw6nlqv said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's the slap-head-back-winger having done? hair implants :wink:
> 
> ...



Could I just point out that the phrase 'slap-head back-whinger' is copyrighted and may only be reproduced with the express permission of Brad Naylor Enterprises inc.

Hopefully after Tom's successful op the only remaining SHBW on the forum will be the one in Grappenhall. :lol: 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Nov 2009)

i wonder where they put the pocket hole jig?

woodbutcher


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 Nov 2009)

BradNaylor":2b3jmdbd said:


> Racers":2b3jmdbd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


And I'll be claiming the Championship Belt from Tom!


----------



## woodbloke (26 Nov 2009)

I thought 'twere distinctly quiet here yesterday...hope all has gone well Tom - Rob


----------



## big soft moose (26 Nov 2009)

he's left me in charge of the "people who would happily nuke Rutland/Dakota association" until he gets erm back


----------



## Digit (26 Nov 2009)

I do hope you appreciate the great honour he does you BSM. 

Roy.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (26 Nov 2009)

As a fairly new guy to the forum I am not up on as much of the gos as most but I have been reading quite a lot of the general posts on various subjects.

One thing I have noticed is the apparent resentment towards Rutlands and the Dakota range.

I've bought a fair few quids worth from them over the years and never had any trouble with their stuff, whats the issue with them...just being nosey :-s 

Cheers


----------



## TrimTheKing (26 Nov 2009)

Bluekingfisher":1hztd50a said:


> As a fairly new guy to the forum I am not up on as much of the gos as most but I have been reading quite a lot of the general posts on various subjects.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the apparent resentment towards Rutlands and the Dakota range.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell, some of the stuff is okay, but it is cheaper Chaiwanese made so you get what you pay for, some of it has been known to fall apart quite very quickly.

People around here make their own minds up, wizer has his very own brand of...erm..._opinion_ :wink: on the kit.


----------



## Ironballs (26 Nov 2009)

I've bought very little Dakota stuff, I did buy a set of rasps though which worked okay but not brilliantly. However, one (new) rasp fell out of the handle onto my nearly finished guitar neck, if a Rutlands rep had been present then he would have had a rasp up his a*se


----------



## Bluekingfisher (27 Nov 2009)

It's true, ones gets what they pay for, although I wouldn't say the items were 'cheap' in a money sense at least. Again it would appear that we are the victims of over priced goods in the UK. If we pay it, they'll charge it.

As I stated earlier I've never had any problems with their kit falling apart, perhaps I have just been lucky, so can only judge them on that.

Thanks for your response though chaps.

By the way has anyone any experience of the Wood sharp, tool sharp, sharpening system that Rutlands, and others are currently selling. Rutlands have 20 quid off the normal price so was wondering if it was worth considering??

I've had a couple of conversations with wizer on this forum regarding tablesaws, although I didn't know his name was Tom, so on that basis, I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2009)

Bluekingfisher":69jw1fly said:


> As a fairly new guy to the forum I am not up on as much of the gos as most but I have been reading quite a lot of the general posts on various subjects.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is the apparent resentment towards Rutlands and the Dakota range.
> 
> ...



I have had some great deals from Rutlands and although none of them have been their Dakota range, the products I have had have always been good. On the other hand some members have had dreadful experiences and to be honest if you read posts from Pro Rutlands customers and then those against them, you would be forgiven for thinking that they were talking about completely different companies.

IMHO Rutlands can be a very good company, with good deals, and happy customers. That is until _*SOMETHING GOES WRONG *_, and it is at this stage when their customer services can often fail the customer miserably. 
The problem is, with other companies you can often complain to the boss, who if they see fit will send a rocket up the backside of customer services, but this is not the case with Rutlands, because their MD is just as bad, if not worse, then they are. In the following link both Newbie Neil and I emailed him to draw his attention to a thread, with the hope that he would sort the problem out, or at least give his side of the story, but the ignorant . never even answered my email, let alone post on the forum.
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... c&start=15

It is Rutlands attitude to a problem that lets them down, and the sad thing is, if they took a leaf out of Axminsters book and had a decent department who treated their customers properly, they could be an equally as good a company. Which would be great, because healthy competition is always good for the customer, especially now that they have started to import Woodpecker products from the US.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RogerS (27 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":3ul8rfuo said:


> ..... because their MD is just as bad, if not worse, then they are. In the following link both Newbie Neil and I emailed him to draw his attention to a thread, with the hope that he would sort the problem out, or at least give his side of the story, but the ignorant . never even answered my email, let alone post on the forum.......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



I am a great believer that the culture of a company is dictated/influenced by the man/woman at the top. The above is proof of the pudding.


----------



## bodgermatic (27 Nov 2009)

I'm sure he'll be proud to see how far we've drifted this one off topic when he finally reads it


----------



## woodbloke (27 Nov 2009)

RogerS":1bzv63m3 said:


> I am a great believer that the culture of a company is dictated/influenced by the man/woman at the top.



Agreed. When I emailed Ian Styles to ask if he would support the recent competition, he replied *within 5 minutes *and pledged a set of LN chisels and an NX60. I've had many email conversations with Ian and wouldn't hesitate to do business with him - Rob


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":3ipo27cy said:


> RogerS":3ipo27cy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a great believer that the culture of a company is dictated/influenced by the man/woman at the top.
> ...



I had a small problem years ago which I would not have normally bothered with, but the persons attitude (which is far from the norm for Axminster) was so bad I emailed Ian, and he sorted it out no problem.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (27 Nov 2009)

hi 


getting back to the original post , seeing it's been a couple of day now since he went to hozzi , any one spoken to tom , or know how he getting on since he went in, did every thing go ok for him, is he home or still in there ? hc


----------



## matt (27 Nov 2009)

bodgermatic":2ap2phu4 said:


> I'm sure he'll be proud to see how far we've drifted this one off topic when he finally reads it



I was thinking the same. The irony that we're debating Dakota/Rutlands. Maybe, by the time Tom is back on-line, we'll all have convinced ourselves that they're OK after all - a big love-in for Rutters and Dakkers (terms of endearment are already creeping in).


----------



## Ironballs (27 Nov 2009)

How about a tribute (not that he's snuffed it!), how many song titles with "Back" can we squeeze in before he's er, well, back.

I'll start off with a Take That classic "Back for good"


----------



## RogerS (27 Nov 2009)

Back in the USSR

Back on the chain gang

Be back soon

The boys are back in town


----------



## Smudger (27 Nov 2009)

Back to School Blues (learning all over again...)

Back Home in Indiana (along the Wabash)

Back Up and Push (not yet, possibly)

Backslidin' (further down the slope?)


----------



## The Shark (27 Nov 2009)

Back in black - AC/DC


----------



## Doug B (27 Nov 2009)

Get back.


Joking apart, a mate of mine had 3 discs fused together, & he was in an awful state for over a week after the op.

He stood doors on a Fri/sat night, & definitely wasn`t a mardy sort, but i saw him in tears of pain after his op.

Not something i would wish on anybody, best of luck Tom, hope to see you posting soon.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Nov 2009)

Get Back.......Beatles
Looking out my Back Door......Creedence Clearwater Revival
Never Goin' Back Again......Fleetwood Mac

Mike


----------



## matt (27 Nov 2009)

Don't Look Back in Anger


----------



## pren (27 Nov 2009)

Back to Black ..... Amy Whine-house


----------



## como (27 Nov 2009)

Back Stabbers - The O'Jays


----------



## MikeG. (27 Nov 2009)

Ironballs":nks2da0f said:


> a Take That classic



Surely, surely that is a phrase that the word oxymoron was invented for?

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (27 Nov 2009)

The puppy is Back........Elton John


----------



## Smudger (27 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":bfrtb0y4 said:


> Ironballs":bfrtb0y4 said:
> 
> 
> > a Take That classic
> ...


----------



## Shrubby (28 Nov 2009)

Back at the funny farm - Motörhead


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Nov 2009)

I've got the Back-in-the-Workshop-with-Not-Enough-Tools Blues by the Dakota Brothers.

Actually, I just made that one up.
S


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 Nov 2009)

This could be a long thread

Back Down The Bel-Tones 
Back Forty Jim Oertling 
Back Home Again Artie Morris 
Back Home In Indiana Eddie Bond 
Back Home In Indiana Merrill Moore 
Back In Your Own Back Brenda Lee 
Back-Off The Ronnettes
Back El-Derocks 
Back Rub The James Boys 
Back Seat Driver. True Taylor 
Back Street Affair Eddie Bond 
Back To School Bobby Denton 
Back To School Again Blues Andy Quinn 
Back To School Rock Bobby Martin 
Back To Vietnam Eddie Bond 
Back Track Jackie De Shannon 
Back Up And Push Freddy Countryman 
Backfired Leroy Wilkerson 


Anyone heard how he's getting on?


----------



## plymouth pirate (28 Nov 2009)

> I've got the Back-in-the-Workshop-with-Not-Enough-Tools Blues by the Dakota Brothers.



Classic.


----------



## TrimTheKing (28 Nov 2009)

I want you back (Jackson 5, or just MJ on his own, can't remember).

I have his number, will text to see how he is...


----------



## woodbloke (28 Nov 2009)

plymouth pirate":1vopwwu1 said:


> > I've got the Back-in-the-Workshop-with-Not-Enough-Tools Blues by the Dakota Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic.


I wonder if Philly can do that on his guitar? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Philly (28 Nov 2009)

I've just been practising it but the strings snapped on my Dakota guitar..... :lol: 
Philly :twisted:


----------



## big soft moose (28 Nov 2009)

TrimTheKing":3ntt4itz said:


> I want you back (Jackson 5, or just MJ on his own, can't remember).
> 
> I have his number, will text to see how he is...



you have MJs private number :shock: - still i better he isnt answering it anymore


----------



## TrimTheKing (28 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":213o9ehx said:


> TrimTheKing":213o9ehx said:
> 
> 
> > I want you back (Jackson 5, or just MJ on his own, can't remember).
> ...


Haha, oops! How freaky would it be if he did answer though?

I'm still convinced it's a publicity stunt, to pay off his tax bills!!!


----------



## RogerS (28 Nov 2009)

The day after MJ's funeral the Matt cartoon in the Telegraph had a picture of a gravestone with the inscription saying 'Michael Jackson 19xx -2009' and alongside it a smaller gravestone with the inscription 'Offcuts'.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (28 Nov 2009)

Hope all is going well...............

Beatles- Paperback Writer 
Amy Winehouse - back to black
Johnny Cash - I Won't Back Down


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Nov 2009)

And especially for Tom, someone must have written a song called "No Turning Back", surely?

S


----------



## virtu (28 Nov 2009)

Go back - Grum

N900....


----------



## MikeG. (28 Nov 2009)

Vertebrae by Vertebrae..........Bjork

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Nov 2009)

Well I don't know about anyone else, but I think we've done him proud! 
(I hope that doesn't sound too much like a funeral comment.....).
Just as long as he doesn't laugh too much when he reads it all. I wouldn't want him to burst his stitches.
S


----------



## Ironballs (28 Nov 2009)

So nothing by Spinal Tap then......

Coat got etc etc


----------



## Drea (29 Nov 2009)

Well, if you insist. Back from the Dead by Spinal Tap.

Did you pick up my coat IB?


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2009)

Specially for Wizer.


Get back 


http://www.steveharding.com/page9.html


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

I think this is fitting:







Tho you'd have to be born after 1975 to have any idea how the song went.


Yes fans I'm back. I'm not entirely with it just yet. Will post a bit later with a bit more info.

Thanks for all the support. You guys! :wink:


----------



## Karl (30 Nov 2009)

Nice to see you back Tom.

You need to get some more posts under your belt asap - your daily average is slipping!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## head clansman (30 Nov 2009)

hi 

hey tom , well it's about time to , hope all went well , come on, were all expecting a blow by blow account of whats left of you . hc


----------



## Ring (30 Nov 2009)

Nice to see you return hope all went well
Jim


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

to save confusion I'll post the blow by blow in the other thread

Thanks very much guys. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Nov 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## xy mosian (30 Nov 2009)

I ain't got all those fancy emoicns so what Steve said. Good health mate.

xy


----------



## Routermonster (1 Dec 2009)

Welcome back Tom.

Les


----------

